# California Roll Dreaming



## Avery's Mom (Aug 19, 2012)

I was all about date night with my pup last night. I got him a raw hide, got me a california roll, and decided to put on The Notebook. 

Well...I get up to go get some soy sauce and leave my sushi on the TV tray by the couch. I come back and notice that two pieces of Sushi were missing! Honestly...I can't believe he stopped at two pieces. 
I look across the room and he his sitting in his normally spot across from me with his raw hide like nothing had happened. But, the proof was on his nose. Rice!

I'm not sure how many pieces he licked...but it was the best sushi ever LOL. The food thief strikes again...thankfully his stomach was okay. No allergies it seems. But, I excpected no less from a dog who has eaten, swallowed, and processed two debit cards that were still in the envelopes...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yum, sushi! I could eat it everyday!!!

My Hank is a table/counter surfer, I learned after losing a batch of homemade meatballs (cooling on the counter) to put everything high and out of his reach. Wouldn't trust him with sushi either!


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

My Dory is a counter surfer - ate the center out of a blueberry pie and it was still on the counter! My poor mother in law asked the father in law if he ate the center of the pie! Who would do that anyway! LOL! I love the crust part myself


----------

